# Turbo Question



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Alright, Im extremely new to the turbo concept. Ive been reading aound trying to learn as much about them as possible since I kinda want to boost my car. Anyways, my question is if Im going to get the hotshot turbo kit, theres no point in me getting headers right? Also, if anyone has any links explaining the parts of a turbo system, etc. etc. Id very much appreciate it.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/

that might help a bit. yes, theres no point in getting headers cause you get the turbo manifold (same thing as header but for FI car).


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

it would be possible to put a turbo at the end of a header, but i'm sure its not how any kit would have it. the reason for this is that the turbo is powered by exhaust gasses so you want it as close to the exhaust ports as possible. to get power out of a turbo once you hit the gas the air has to first pass by the now open throttle body, into the engine, out the exhaust and make it to the turbo. then the turbo has to get up to speed (spooling) and compress the air coming into the engine. the less disance you make the air travel, the less time you have to wait for the extra power. exhaust manifolds and headers are in fact the same. they are usually refered to as headers when they have individual tubes for the exhaust. manifolds just get the gass together as soon as possible and have one pipe after that (like it is stock, probably). as for the parts of a turbo system i will impart all i can stand to type right now. the turbo itself consists of two sides known as "turbines". they are intake and exhaust and look like a snail.the exhaust enters through the edge of one and out the center of that same turbine. it then spins the intake turbine where the air does just the oppposite, into the center, out the perimeter. other important systems are the blow-off valve (BOV), wastegate and intercooler. an intercooler helps reduce the temperature of the air going into the engine since cool air is more dense and therefore carries more oxygen than hot air. this is necessary because the turbo is very hot (it has to have 1200+ degree exhaust forced through it constantly). if the air is not cooled, not only will there be less air entering your engine, but it will also be more likely to detonate. detonation is when the air and fuel in the combustion chamber are so hot that they explode before the spark plug ignites them. this will SERIOUSLY damage your engine (i.e. blown head gasket, blown piston, bent rods, melted valves, etc.) the wastegate and BOV are often confused since they both basically limit the amount of air going into your engine to a safe amount. the difference is that a BOV is after the turbo and releases excess air that's already compressed when you shut the throttle plate, like between shifts or decelerating (which technically is called negative acceleration since acceleration is just a change in inertia). a wastegate on the otherhand is mounted between the exhaust ports and the turbo's exhaust housing. it lets exhaust go around the turbo so it doesn't just feed off itself exponentially and destroy itself and create huge uncontrollable boost in the mean time. the two types of wastegates are internal and external. internal are just a flap on the turbo itself and is how most turbos come from the factory. external ones require that the internal one be sealed and are mounted on the exhaust manifold. they are much more effective at bypassing exhaust gasses and are a must if you are running a huge or hybrid (intake is bigger than the exhaust) turbo. other important things to know when turbocharging a non-turbo car are that you WILL need more fuel. if you don't it will run lean (too much air, not enough fuel) and detonation will occur. you will also want a boost controller of some kind. electronic or manual are both fine. electronic offer more options and in-cab adjustability, but manual ones are better at maintaining very precise boost levels. if you intend to push the engine to even more power you will want to strengthen the pistons and connecting rods with forged units to handle the stresses put on them. about that time you will also need more ignition power since the stock coils and plugs may not be able to create a decent spark under such high pressures. if you have any more questions just post again with the specifics


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanks guys. You cleared quite a bit up for me and thanks for the link AznVirus. Lots of cool stuff on it.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thats what were here for


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

there are a couple turbo kits that place the turbo after the oem exhaust manifold, but they will never be as effective as a true turbo mani. Lag would be increased and top end boost would suffer.

the focus and the lancer are two that have the kits available that are set up this way.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Kambrian, to let you know, we have a turbo group buy going on...we need a couple more people, you will get about 700 bucks off the Hotshot list price without the tuned ECU which is $3299, click my sig for more details, hope you can join


----------



## Noplay187 (May 16, 2003)

*Nitrous*

i have high compression pistoins in my geo prizm,and i raced a turbo charged supra with a mo-tech exhaust and hisomiha racing tires,my geo has a hertz shifter and a footprint gas pedal and a wet nos system from nx and a 454 chevy hemi with a k&n air filter and a i got dual flowmasters and a cowl induction hood carbon fiber seats and steering wheel with mink floor mats and woodgrain dash with pink and purple dice hangin from the carbon fiber rear view mirror i raced the turbocharged supra and i thought he was gonna blow me away so i hit the 200 shot of nos off the line and i ran 8sec flat that night anyone who thinks they got something against my geo please let me know,we will race for slips. yeah and i got a mo-tech exhaust home made.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Nitrous*



Noplay187 said:


> *i have high compression pistoins in my geo prizm,and i raced a turbo charged supra with a mo-tech exhaust and hisomiha racing tires,my geo has a hertz shifter and a footprint gas pedal and a wet nos system from nx and a 454 chevy hemi with a k&n air filter and a i got dual flowmasters and a cowl induction hood carbon fiber seats and steering wheel with mink floor mats and woodgrain dash with pink and purple dice hangin from the carbon fiber rear view mirror i raced the turbocharged supra and i thought he was gonna blow me away so i hit the 200 shot of nos off the line and i ran 8sec flat that night anyone who thinks they got something against my geo please let me know,we will race for slips. yeah and i got a mo-tech exhaust home made. *


Someone really needs to post that billy madison image about the puppy who lost his way answer.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Nitrous*

:bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:
to noplay187: i hope you meant this as a joke. nobody with any sense even took your post seriously. basically from the point you mentioned a motec exhaust it all went downhill. they don't even make exhaust, just engine management. "the fast and the foolishness" is not an educational or realistic film. anyone who knows anything about import racing knows that a FWD car cannot run an 8 second 1/4mi on street tires, regardless of how much power it has. the fastest RWD and AWD cars in the street tire class are barely hitting 9's, and that's with cheater slicks and 1000hp.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Nitrous*



Noplay187 said:


> *i have high compression pistoins in my geo prizm,and i raced a turbo charged supra with a mo-tech exhaust and hisomiha racing tires,my geo has a hertz shifter and a footprint gas pedal and a wet nos system from nx and a 454 chevy hemi with a k&n air filter and a i got dual flowmasters and a cowl induction hood carbon fiber seats and steering wheel with mink floor mats and woodgrain dash with pink and purple dice hangin from the carbon fiber rear view mirror i raced the turbocharged supra and i thought he was gonna blow me away so i hit the 200 shot of nos off the line and i ran 8sec flat that night anyone who thinks they got something against my geo please let me know,we will race for slips. yeah and i got a mo-tech exhaust home made. *


----------

